# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  Black iceberg photo

## Sagan

It's not everyday (or ever) you see a black iceberg. So when one  witness snapped a flick of such rarity, the post went bonkers on Reddit. 

CBS News reports the photo was posted by user Rundboll on Friday  (Jan. 4), receiving over 1,000 comments and featured on the front page. 

According to The Canada Encyclopedia, the odd-colored iceberg is a result of density differences. 

âOthers may appear green, brown or black, or combinations of these  colors. These icebergs have usually rolled over, exposing basal ice, or  have emerged from below water level. The various colorations are caused  by differences in density, air-bubble content and impurities. For  example, black ice is of high density and bubble free; dark layers  indicate the presence of rock materials derived from the base of the  parent glacier. Occasionally, rocks may be found on the original upper  surface of the iceberg. As the iceberg melts, these materials  precipitate into marine or lake sediments.â 

http://www.vibe.com/article/black-ic...s-viral-reddit

----------


## Anteros

Neat!!!

----------


## Ironman

So there is rock content inthe black iceberg?  That would make it a "rockberg".  :Rofl:

----------


## JustGaara

This is really cool. So what does the black having no bubbles mean?

----------

